
Circle point – new simple and challenging arcade game - luncasuvictor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vluncasu.circle
======
luncasuvictor
I would like to introduce Circle point - a new simple and challenging arcade
game:

The game idea is simple: 1\. You have a simple circle that increases and
decreases continuously. 2\. Whenever your circle is above some point - tap to
collect! 3\. Don't let points disappear. 4\. And don't tap when there is no
point on your circle. That's it!

​Can you score more?

